

Malware Attack Targeting Syrian ISIS Critics - Fritsdehacker
https://citizenlab.org/2014/12/malware-attack-targeting-syrian-isis-critics/

======
Fritsdehacker
From Schneiers blog:
[https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2014/12/isis_cyberatt...](https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2014/12/isis_cyberattac.html)

